# Looking for Craftsman router locking lever spring



## jimmunnkey (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a Craftsman router model # 315.17380, oldie but goodie. I need the Locking Lever Spring, p/n # 1-623797-01> which Sears has obsoleted ( see attachment #38 diagram)

Any help sourcing one will be appreciated or if you have one for sale even better.

Jim:help:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hello, and welcome to our little corner of the net.

I would suggest you keep an eye on Ebay, Craigslist, or Kijiji for one that someone is parting with. 

Or, unless this one has great sentimental value, purchase a new one. Sears has a good 2 base combo unit on sale quite regularly for about $110. 

Put yours up for sale... someone might need parts and then you can use what you got to offset the price of a new one.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Jim. Thanks for joining.


----------



## NOCmeister (Sep 17, 2013)

My locking lever spring broke today. I figured out that I could remove the lever completely and not miss it. The chuck can be loosened by using the thin flat 7/8" open end arbor wrench that comes with Craftsman table saws and radial arm saws. Be sure to shake the broken spring parts out of the router motor before using it.


----------



## lbert (Feb 22, 2013)

I have this same router, case, manuals, etc. for sale for $45 + shipping from Murrieta, CA -- see my 8/21/13 post in the Classifieds section of this forum entitled "Vintage Craftsman router and accessories". The router is complete and in working condition. I also have some accessories that fit this router for sale and they are described in the same post.

Linda


----------

